# full glass roof almost done,



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

its taken years to get to this point, fells good to be almost done with it. its made out of lexan, so saftey is there. just got to finish some small things before i post pictures this afternoon. thanks to the few that were interested in the targa these last few years and that pushed me to continue with the lexan roof idea and the targa in general. and if all goes well, i will post a dyi for it. im sure there are some questions,


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: full glass roof almost done, (stjacket)*


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: full glass roof almost done, (ShockwaveCS)*

I'll mail you a beer if you did what I think you did.
Address please?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: full glass roof almost done, (Phrost)*

If this looks as good as I hope (it can), my mod plans will be screwed


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: full glass roof almost done, (stjacket)*

I remember the targa pics
I can't wait to see how the lexan
roof fits..... so this will be more
of a permanent setup, not the sort
of thing you can toss in the trunk
area on a sunny day like you had
with the Targa top?
..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for one of the guys
really trying NEW things.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

wow, just wow man, i really applaud how innovative ur getting with these projects, well i def. wanna wait and see how the lexan roof comes, cant wait for the pics!!


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: full glass roof almost done, (Phrost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phrost* »_I'll mail you a beer if you did what I think you did.
Address please?

ditto that.


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: full glass roof almost done, (ILLA NOIZ)*

still have a little more to go, but pics will be up soon, i got side tracked a little today with a patio







.


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: full glass roof almost done, (stjacket)*









my new sig is a labatt blue can btw


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: full glass roof almost done, (stjacket)*


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: full glass roof almost done, (stjacket)*

how good is the seal??? carwash proof? looks nice though


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: full glass roof almost done, (turbott920)*

seals 100%


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: full glass roof almost done, (stjacket)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: full glass roof almost done, (turbott920)*

thanks, happy siant pat's day


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: full glass roof almost done, (stjacket)*

I'm looking at this and thinking....... 
it looks right.... might have nearly OEM
curve/bubble to the roof as well. 
has me wondering if the OEM roof rack
will fit perfect..... this looks really good so far.
I know that boaters use tinted lexan
in skylights/windows....... if you can source
a selection of tinted lexan... I could
imagine everyone getting this 
home brew roof.


----------



## Hannebauer (Jul 28, 2005)

Sweeeet


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: full glass roof almost done, (exboy99)*

mmm cant really tell if it follows the line of the car.. need to see it from a diff angle


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

I wanna see a shot from up high so we can see the contour to the roofline http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: full glass roof almost done, (stjacket)*

dude, i love your mod ideas, and i will definitely give you props and respect for trying to do different stuff and for thinking out of the box on all these things. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
however, no offense but your posts about your mods are always so VAGUE--- hardly any details, only one pic here or there that doesnt show enough details. i wanna love your ideas and believe in them more. but i really need to see better, more numerous, and more detailed words and photos. i think others here feel the same.
give us more!


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

it would be nice if it was glass, acrylic scratches very easy.


----------



## HernTT (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: full glass roof almost done, (scoTT la rock)*

Nothing new about this idea.
This specific installation is unclear, unprofessional, not documented, and poorly executed. There is no way some hacker, claiming to be the next Thomas Edison, took a sawzall to his car and made a leak-free plastic roof. I call BS!


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: full glass roof almost done, (HernTT)*

ease up there HernTT
this roof project has been an ongoing project
it was a Targa top that came out pretty nice
and now he's gotten a full roof made of lexan fitted
ok.... so you don't like it.
I don't think it's fair to call him out as a hack
trying to be T Edison.
where was this done before that was better?
I haven't seen anyone do this on a TT.
lol unprofessional and not documented I'm not
sure what you really expect honestly... a TV episode
on speed channel?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: full glass roof almost done, (HernTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HernTT* »_Nothing new about this idea.
This specific installation is unclear, unprofessional, not documented, and poorly executed. There is no way some hacker, claiming to be the next Thomas Edison, took a sawzall to his car and made a leak-free plastic roof. I call BS!

Yet another worthless and attacking post from hern, think that pushes his average up to about above 90% now








You can be surprised what TALENT can do sometimes. Oh, and not once did he claim to be anything, only you made that claim. 
So since he didnt take the time to take a pic and and give you notes at every step its "unclear" and "undocumented"? That pic looks rather clear and documented to me







Plus i guess since he never did it for anyone else or for money would make your claim unprofessional somewhat correct.

Oh, and how many other targa TT's are there


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: full glass roof almost done, (HernTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HernTT* »_Nothing new about this idea.
This specific installation is unclear, unprofessional, not documented, and poorly executed. There is no way some hacker, claiming to be the next Thomas Edison, took a sawzall to his car and made a leak-free plastic roof. I call BS!

he didn't take a sawzall to the roof , the roof is not part of the body, its actually glued on or held with rivets or something like that, you can buy a new roof from Audi if you want. I think this is a lot nicer than the removable targa top, If one could make a tinted glass roof and sell a kit to replace our roof I would consider it , I'm not a fan of Lexan, its hard to maintain it clean and scratch free. But I think stjacket is on to something on this one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 1.8Tabamoura at 6:39 PM 3-16-2008_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: full glass roof almost done, (1.8Tabamoura)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tabamoura* »_
I'm not a fan of Lexan, its hard to maintain it clean and scratch free. 



The tint should give some protection for the lexan. Not sure how much, but some none the less


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

send the old roof to this place and have them make one out of glass for you. that would be killer.
http://www.dannysglass.com/auto_glass_vintage.asp


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

check this out, this company called Exatec makes a product to glaze lexan and make it weatherproof. they used this stuff on the Chevy volt.
http://images.google.com/imgre...a%3DN


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: full glass roof almost done, (scoTT la rock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scoTT la rock* »_dude, i love your mod ideas, and i will definitely give you props and respect for trying to do different stuff and for thinking out of the box on all these things. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
however, no offense but your posts about your mods are always so VAGUE--- hardly any details, only one pic here or there that doesnt show enough details. i wanna love your ideas and believe in them more. but i really need to see better, more numerous, and more detailed words and photos. i think others here feel the same.
give us more!









lol no kidding.. not even enough pics to see if it looks like crap or not.


----------



## TTMAN225 (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: full glass roof almost done, (cdougyfresh)*

i thought all the tt mirrors were like oval shaped like the one in my car? did you get a new one? or did they come different depending on the year?


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

seriously now i want a lexan roof, but how much more would something like that run over the targa top project? Thats the question, plus the tinting or coating necessary to keep it staying nice


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (TTguy30)*

Doesn't look like it follows the roof lines very well, from what I can see from the vague photos.


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (bauch1425)*

some answers to some questions,
1.does it have the same shape as the oem roof, no, damm near impossable, but its close.
2.does it leak and is it loud? no leakage at all, and seals up 100%
3. how much did it cost?
1.roof front seal, 20.00
2. inside trim, 10.00
3. targa latches, 20.00
4. sealant, 5.00
5. 3m spray, 8.00
6. misc stuff, 40.00
targa total 110.00 ish
lexan roof
1. lexan pannel 50.00
2. trim, 10.00
3. tint 10.00
4 sheet metal scews, 10.00
lexan roof 80.00
targa roof with lexan 200.00 ish, dyi














plus labor


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

not too bad, well first ill tackle the targa top project, and if that comes out well, then maybe ill look into the lexan roof


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (TTguy30)*

Ok, we need more than two crappy pics for this; inside and outside from a bunch of angles, close-ups of the seal, pics of the roof off, and where/how it attaches. Please


----------



## Dyzee (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Ok, we need more than two crappy pics for this; inside and outside from a bunch of angles, close-ups of the seal, pics of the roof off, and where/how it attaches. Please









x2


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

ill try and take a few more pics today


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (stjacket)*


















_Modified by stjacket at 5:47 AM 3-19-2008_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (stjacket)*

Ok, so I can tell its flatter, but any better pics (once its not raining







)


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Looks like someone squashed it a little








Then again I don't expect you to perfectly contour a piece of lexan


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

thats sick post more pics asap


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Murderface)*

wheres the up close pics of the seal?


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

someone please teach this guy how to take pictures.


----------



## Dyzee (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (stjacket)*

Why do you take the worst pictures ever? Looks like a normal black metal roof from all the pictures you took other then the beer can shot which shows us absolutely nothing again (gasp).
Please take some pictures so we can see the craftsmanship, fitment, and overall outcome not some general TT pictures i could find on google search.

/rant


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (Dyzee)*

"Looks like a normal black metal roof from all the pictures you took"
thanks, that was the goal.








and yes, i will be taking more pics of it when i have the time.


----------



## wonderboy! (Jul 13, 2006)

vary noice


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*



1.8Tabamoura said:


> check this out, this company called Exatec makes a product to glaze lexan and make it weatherproof. they used this stuff on the Chevy volt.
> i checked out those links, GE makes different types of tinited lexan, i bought my peice at lowes, but im going to buy another peice from GE direct. Glass for the roof would be a bad idea becaus of the size of the pannel, it would shatter easy do to vibration from driving at high speed. now that i have two roofs, i can fool around with the stock one and make a mold of it. is still drive my tt daily, so i couldn't risk it before. im still messing with it, and changed some stuff around a little,, so more pics are coming soon. on a side note, i have no issues anymore looking up at traffic lights as i used to, its a TT thing i think we all share.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

like i have said time and time again, im very impressed with the work your doing, i just cant wait til my tax return to tackle the targa top project, then maybe later the lexan if u get it just right, keep up the great work!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (TTguy30)*

Dude, just take some pics; if you want to tease us with your projects, thats fine, but please don't say you're going to do a DIY and then post 4 crappy pics with no DIY. I don't see how taking some pics would take more then 10-15 minutes; I'm not trying to be a jerk, I'm actually pretty interested, but I'm not hacking up my roof unless I see like 20 detailed, close-up pics...anyway, hope we see them eventually...


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Dude, just take some pics; if you want to tease us with your projects, thats fine, but please don't say you're going to do a DIY and then post 4 crappy pics with no DIY. I don't see how taking some pics would take more then 10-15 minutes; I'm not trying to be a jerk, I'm actually pretty interested, but I'm not hacking up my roof unless I see like 20 detailed, close-up pics...anyway, hope we see them eventually...

X99


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (scoTT la rock)*


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (stjacket)*


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (stjacket)*

front seal


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (stjacket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stjacket* »_front seal









LOL. I totally am on your side with this mod, it is definitly tasteful, hell I don't even have a coupe and I still wanna see better pics...It is cold and it is a hassle to go out and take the top off I am sure, but PLEASE better pics, when you have time. (what holds it in place, how you got it to seal so well, how does the top lock in or unlock, any further details is appreciated) We all understand this is a prototype but ideas, likes, dislikes, things to fix/make better, I think that is what people want.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

too far :









too close :


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

x100


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (TTguy30)*

these are some old crappy pics from a few years ago, and there of the hard top. 







front seal with targa top on







targa top on, from the side







old pic, you can see that the rear support is still there, and thats where the roof pannel is glued on from the factory.







pic of how the targa latches on and off at a 45 deg angle, its a spring pin, note that the trim is rough in this picture,

















 another pic of the front seal, its cliped on the front part of the roof and is shapped in a lower case h.


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (turbott920)*

ok, here is some realy bad drawings of how i got the targa to work and seal.but you should get the basic idea.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (stjacket)*

Ok, that helps. Could you show where the attach points are for the roof? Also, is it simply a matter of taking off the roof strips to get to the rivets? What do you have to do in order to remove the stock roof?


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

just so everyone knows, this is how i did it, and if you decide to cut your roof off, its on you, i accept no responisblty for your actions. 
and yes, if you take off your side trim on the roof, you will see 4 to 5 rivets under the glue. to get an even better idea, remove the headliner and the interior side trim, and you will be able to see almost everything holding the roof on. and if you lift the rear hatch, you will see where the roof bends down and is glued on. its literaly 2 cuts.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (stjacket)*

Damn. You lost me at "cuts"


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

two cuts front and rear, plus the 4 roof rack mounting hardware and a few rivets and some glue and the roof pannel pops out


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (stjacket)*

ok, looking at the car tonight, i love the lexan roof much better then the targa top, i found the perfect trim for 8 dollars, gotta love the hardware store! the trim is the key to making it look right and the front seal is the key to keeping it on. as far as making it leak and windproof, advanced auto and other parts stores sell windsheild adhesive in a roll, thats the secret in keeping it wind and water proof. the trim inside can be made from alot of different things, i will post the easy version instead of my leather stiched version later on. if you want more, post up of what you want to know!


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (stjacket)*

so is the new lexan top removable or is it something you set, sealed and is a replacement?


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (turbott920)*

the lexan is more of a replacement, it could come off, but its more of a perminate peice.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

i think i would be more interested in the targa top idea then because in florida convertible are amazing to have, besides the added weight ofcourse


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (stjacket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stjacket* »_the lexan is more of a replacement, it could come off, but its more of a perminate peice.

what's perminate?


----------



## GTeyePOPPIN' (May 24, 2006)

permanent...ha drunk spell check


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (GTeyePOPPIN')*

i can't spell very well







, but i don't care







. i like the lexan roof more then the targa for a few reasons, but i will try and explain both. since the lexan roof is on right now, and i don't feel like taking it off, it will be hard to take some pics of the inside seals and such. but, if your interested, first, check out your local sunroof place and see what they say, they might have a nicer solution then what i did. and if you are going to do this yourself, don't use a sawzall, i repeat, don't use a sawzall. in the front part of the roof, there is a little lip by the map light that must remain, and a sawzall will cut it out, and you will have no place to rest the roof on. i found it pretty easy to cut the roof with a cutting wheel on a 4 inch grinder. i taped the line from where the front door window track was accross to get a decent line. and in the back i went down an inch below where the roof line meets the hatch. and the rear cut is easiest if you remove the rear hatch, or slide it back a foot or so. the rivets on the side i just drilled out, and took a paint scraper and a hammer from the inside, and peeled the roof pannel off. its alot easier then it sounds, but to get it too seal up and not fly off while driving took some time to figure out. the front seal can be found at Ace hardware, as well as the latches. the latches are spring pins for patio doors. i drilled out a hole in the center pin, and threaded a 1/4 inch bolt through for the latch nob. two latches in the rear, and the roof pannel slides under the front seal. so pop the two rear latches, push up on the roof, slide the roof back, and turn it alittle and you can slide it into the rear trunk without even getting out of the car







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif and i will have some upclose pics today or tommorow of the lexan roof, im trying to make the interior trim easier for others to do, because most here probably can't sew leather themselves on a machine. so im going with a plastic/rubber trim for the headliner area inside.


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (stjacket)*

sounds like you need to be brave to attempt this...I would like to see someone else try this...sounds like if you do it there is no turning back.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (turbott920)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbott920* »_sounds like if you do it there is no turning back.

Which is exactly why I'm not going to do it; its too bad the roof wasn't just riveted on...


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

well it looks like i will be the second to try, i just need the money to buy the supplies


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (TTguy30)*

almost done, some close ups of a few things,


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

wow that looks amazing!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

Neato...What have you sealed it with? That looks pretty permanent


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

the main thing to seal the roof from water and wind is the stuff to seal in a windsheild.


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (stjacket)*

ok recap, front seal is the most important thing to stress. i owe a part number







trim for the lexan roof is 15 dollars total, located at the same place as the front seal







windsheild sealant is found at advanced auto for 15 dollars. holds the roof down and seals it like your front windsheild.














lexan roof, 50 ish from lowes, inner selas, 14 dollars at lowes, and some 1 inch self tapping sheet metal screws and window tint.


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (stjacket)*

All makes sense to me but the self tapping screws...how do those come into play?


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (turbott920)*

there for the lexan roof, it gives it the curve


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (stjacket)*

So the self tapping screws go through the lexan at the edges into the roof trim putting pressure on the lexan thus the curve?.
Is that what I see in this pic? appears to go threw the trim piece about every 4-6 inches?










_Modified by turbott920 at 4:56 PM 3-31-2008_


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

You always have really innovative ideas and I really like that. But please provide your address so we can send you a book on how to take pictures and a digital camera so we get them pretty quick : )
But within all seriousness I like your ideas. Sometimes you make my stomach turn (thinking of taking a saws-all to my car is about the same as putting one between my legs) but I find it interesting that you just tackle these ideas. Are you a machinist or something?
Also what color is your car? I've always wondered what color I have (brilliant or raven black) I'm pretty positive I have brilliant..


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (Village_Idiot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Village_Idiot* »_]But within all seriousness I like your ideas. Sometimes you make my stomach turn (thinking of taking a saws-all to my car is about the same as putting one between my legs) 

What ?


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (turbott920)*

this was a great idea..


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (candela)*

thanks, its kinda cool to be the only person with a targa tt and an open sky TT,


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (stjacket)*

ok, so ive been a trip for three weeks, and i parked the tt outside for it . so three weeks baking in the sun with rain showers, and it held up nice with 0 leaks and 0 warping from sitting in the sun. just thought i would share that.


----------



## fasTTer (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: (stjacket)*

Seriusly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
on this entire project.
Its an amazing idea.
This reminds me of my dads old 89 supra targa top.lol.


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (fasTTer)*

thanks


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

Just thought I might make this thread resurface to see how everyone feels about it now...


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

I think it looks like crap! I think it's just very poor craftsmanship, if your going to do that you have to take it too a shop with lots of experience in that kind of work. :banghead:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Cool idea. Need better pics


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

TTguy30 said:


> Just thought I might make this thread resurface to see how everyone feels about it now...


It died quietly years ago. but, let me give you the cliff notes version from the past, then let it die again:

i like it
it sucks
i like it
it sucks
fu
fu
fu
fu.

cheers


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

TTC2k5 said:


> It died quietly years ago. but, let me give you the cliff notes version from the past, then let it die again:
> 
> i like it
> it sucks
> ...


Well Played Sir :laugh:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

TTC2k5 said:


> It died quietly years ago. but, let me give you the cliff notes version from the past, then let it die again:
> 
> i like it
> it sucks
> ...


That is a wholly accurate summary :laugh:


----------



## night_OWL (Nov 15, 2011)

Just wondering what the roof looks like now...


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

night_OWL said:


> Just wondering what the roof looks like now...


I almost guarantee it looks like ass. The Lexan will only bend in one direction. You'll NEVER get it to curve front to back AND side to side (unless you use heat to get it to hold a shape). It COULD be a good idea if it were executed properly. But I'd be pissed the first time I got a scratch on it.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Eh, i like the concept of the sunroof thread better, and that was even iffy for me


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> Eh, i like the concept of the sunroof thread better, and that was even iffy for me



I was thinking the same thing. I might decide to pull the trigger on a sun roof.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I was always a bigger fan of the targa top than the lexan, but mainly because I've lived in a sunny weather state my whole life plus it would fit perfectly, the main difficulties would be the cutting and making sure it was easily taken on and off


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah that sounds cooler too haha


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I think the pop up sunroof would be the easiest to do.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

i was interested with this thread until i saw how god awful the pictures were....holy crap....are they bad.

i dont care if you invented a time machine, if youc ant describe it well, and take crap pictures, it is of no interest.


----------

